# I screwed up



## big-guy (Nov 1, 2010)

Some how I have two usernames. Big-Guy and Big Guy could some one delete my Big Guy username and profile. I want to keep the Big-Guy username.


----------



## eman (Nov 1, 2010)

one name for north of the border and one for south.


----------

